# World of Warcraft



## Hellscream (19 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno di voi ha mai giocato a questo MMORPG o robe affini (warcraft 3, 2 ecc)? Io personalmente ancora oggi ogni tanto una partitina me la faccio, anche se il grosso l'ho fatta con l'espansione The Burning Crusade  ma sono più un appassionato della storia che c'è dietro che al gioco in se... voi che ne pensate??


----------



## Liuke (19 Ottobre 2013)

Giocato fino a WOTLK anche se fino a TBC era un gioco 100 volte migliore...con le espansioni seguenti contraddicono anche la storia :S


----------



## Hellscream (19 Ottobre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Giocato fino a WOTLK anche se fino a TBC era un gioco 100 volte migliore...con le espansioni seguenti contraddicono anche la storia :S



Concordo in parte, sul fatto che TBC era il meglio non c'è ombra di dubbio, però la storia di Cataclysm è bella (non il gameplay attenzione). Poi con Pandaria, vabbè...


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Dopo aver perso degli amici da questa terra  trasportati per sempre in questo mondo parallelo ho sempre diffidato dai MMORPG.


----------



## vota DC (20 Ottobre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> ma sono più un appassionato della storia che c'è dietro che al gioco in se... voi che ne pensate??



La coerenza narrativa è pari a zero purtroppo, nel giro di un paio di anni dicono che quello che è successo due anni prima è l'esatto opposto di quello che è stato detto e tu stesso hai visto.
Nelle primissime versioni di Wow la classe mago era frustrante a inizio gioco, roba che con un coboldo livello 3 era morte sicura se tu eri a livello 1, infatti subito dopo ho cambiato paladino e potevo batterne anche due di coboldi già a livello 1.
Come giochi il migliore era il 2 che introduce flotta, sommergibili e aviazione se non sbaglio è il primissimo strategico con una flotta (il primo C&C aveva le navi come unità speciale non producibili) e come unico difetto era la pochissima differenza tra orchi e umani che alla fine magie a parte erano la stessa cosa, il 3 pur fornendo 4 fazioni completamente diverse (ma il cambio di rotta è deciso da Starcraft sia per la diversificazione delle fazioni che con la campagna dove si inizia con una razza e si prosegue con l'altra invece di fare la conquista totale e avere finali diversi) ha involontariamente rovinato il genere con la trovata del gioco incentrato sull'eroe e le pochissime unità (e con il costo mantenimento scoraggia i grandi eserciti) dove vince chi ammazza i mostriciattoli neutrali livellando l'eroe con diecimila click piuttosto che chi espande la base anche se ha il merito di avere uno degli editor migliori, il primo capitolo era poco innovativo con solo unità terrestri e alla fine l'unica novità rispetto gli altri rts era la magia di resurrezione dei morti mentre il resto con il vetusto Dune 2 (che aveva pure un'aviazione primitiva) si era già visto, va detto che il design mi intrigava parecchio con i cavalcalupi (reintrodotti nel terzo ma sostituiti nel secondo dagli ogre che per quanto fortissimi sono un po' ridicoli), gli scorpioni evocati e i demoni che distruggevano tutto con un colpo, ma anche i fanti umani noti per la loro camminata sexy erano meglio di quelli del secondo con quello scudo quasi invisibile sembravano truppe seicentesche.
Ho notato che il poco noto Armies of Exigo per certi versi è quello che avrebbe potuto essere Warcraft 3 se la serie fosse rimasta fedele allo spirito di Starcraft.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Ottobre 2013)

Il migliore è stato vanilla.....praticamente consumato, ero sparito dalla reallife, lasciate perdere sti giochi, sono dei rovina famiglie. Giocavo almeno 8 ore al giorno. Warlock full t3, paladino full t2...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Novembre 2013)

All'ultimo BlizzCon è stata annunciata la prossima espansione, la data di rilascio non è ancora nota, il titolo dell'espansione è Warlords of Draenor. Di seguito il trailer d'annuncio.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Novembre 2013)

mi sembra la solita solfa trita e ritrita


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Sempre odiato gli MMORPG. Richiedono troppo tempo, altrimenti se si salta 1 mese si sta già indietro in termini di progressione e di equipaggiamento o robe simili. Odio anche il fatto che per fare qualsiasi cosa bisogna essere in gruppo e dipendere da altre persone per farlo, per cui se non c'è il tizio di turno a curare non si può fare niente e robe del genere. C'è poi quell'odioso canone mensile che secondo me è una presa in giro.


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2013)

Ho giocato fino tbc...praticamente lavoravo e giocavo zero vita sociale...una roba allucinante.
Anche volendo ora non riuscirei fisicamente a reggere certi ritmi.
In ogni caso un giro sulla prossima espansione la faccio...giusto per livellare e vedere un po com e'.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Agosto 2014)

Cinematic della nuova espansione Warlords of Draenor in uscita il 13 Novembre


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dopo aver perso degli amici da questa terra  trasportati per sempre in questo mondo parallelo ho sempre diffidato dai MMORPG.



Idem, veramente al tempo ho avuto amici della mia compagnia che si erano letteralmente ******* il cervello. Non parlavano d'altro, uscivano poco di casa, quando lo facevano parlavano anche interi sabati sera solo di questo gioco. Avevo preso paura al punto che non l'ho mai voluto prendere nonostante premessero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Agosto 2014)

La Blizzard è maestra per questo genere di video.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Settembre 2014)

Anch'io ero un amante di Warcraft.

Come l'ho installato,sono rimasto rapito da quel mondo fantastico,dalla complessità del sistema di combattimento,dalla varietà delle razze e dalla grandezza dell'immensa mappa.
Era come una droga.

Poi però dopo un giorno e mezzo mi sono rotto i maroni e ho disinstallato tutto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Poi però dopo un giorno e mezzo mi sono rotto i maroni e ho disinstallato tutto.



Ahahah


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Morte di Garrosh Hellscream in duello contro Thrall


----------



## Hellscream (6 Agosto 2015)

Annunciato oggi la nuova espansione, si chiamerà Legion, sarà incentrata sulla "più grande invasione di Azeroth da parte della Legione Infuocata", di seguito il trailer d'annuncio


----------



## Hellscream (6 Agosto 2015)

Teaser trailer che mostra il ritorno di Illidan Stormrage


----------



## Doctore (7 Agosto 2015)

ma vogliono ricreare burning crusade?


----------



## Hellscream (7 Novembre 2015)

Cinematic trailer di Legion, in uscita in estate


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2016)

E' arrivato il giorno della sesta espansione...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ho ripreso a giocare a WoW dopo anni, il Demon Hunter è carina come classe ma, come mi aspettavo, è stata già abbondantemente nerfata.


----------

